# The Marketing of the Titus 2 Woman



## refbaptdude (Feb 13, 2009)

There are 4 parts to this series, its worth a read.


The Marketing of the Titus 2 Woman



Steve


----------



## calgal (Feb 13, 2009)

Great warning and impressive blog!  One question: who is teaching the MEN to be Titus 2 MEN? If I am not mistaken, there are supposed to be older men mentoring younger men as well.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 13, 2009)

The point is spot on...however, her examples are treated as though they are all on equal footing and trite.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm encouraged to see this. It seems like it's becoming more and more difficult to be considered a "real" Christian amongst, to be blunt, the Vision Forum-esque crowd (and I like a lot of what Vision Forum promotes). 

Also, I'm growing increasingly frightened that the kids brought up entrenched in this kind of movement may know how to produce good Christian movies, dress old-fashioned, carry a sword, argue economics, have lots of kids, and be self-employed - but will they know the Gospel?


----------



## Curt (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Taylor.


----------



## calgal (Feb 13, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> The point is spot on...however, her examples are treated as though they are all on equal footing and trite.



I think that the issue is not the trivial stuff but the idolizing the "perfect family" and "perfect society/church" Vision Forum and similar groups do. And the $$$ that is made in this industry.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't mind the VF stuff or ideas so much, but _am_ worried that they are putting the cart before the horse. All the "Christian" movies in the world are no substitute for the Gospel.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 13, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> I'm encouraged to see this. It seems like it's becoming more and more difficult to be considered a "real" Christian amongst, to be blunt, the Vision Forum-esque crowd (and I like a lot of what Vision Forum promotes).
> 
> Also, I'm growing increasingly frightened that the kids brought up entrenched in this kind of movement may know how to produce good Christian movies, dress old-fashioned, carry a sword, argue economics, have lots of kids, and be self-employed - but will they know the Gospel?



Dontcha know, real Christians dress their kids up in little Colonial outfits and get morally repulsed and want to vomit if you mention segregated Sunday Schools or nurseries.


----------



## calgal (Feb 14, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm encouraged to see this. It seems like it's becoming more and more difficult to be considered a "real" Christian amongst, to be blunt, the Vision Forum-esque crowd (and I like a lot of what Vision Forum promotes).
> ...



Don't forget the 200 year family plan Perg.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 14, 2009)

calgal said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > The point is spot on...however, her examples are treated as though they are all on equal footing and trite.
> ...



I agree. What is amazing is that some of the stuff shoved down others' throats by them, are not even held up to be them (no college for girls, and yet the uppers bragged on how their daughters went to ***)


----------



## calgal (Feb 14, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...



And "home based businesses" keeping the whole family at home. Nevermind that the upper echelon and their large families can travel. Then there is the putrid odor of Gothard.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 14, 2009)

It seems a simple point, but I suppose it hasn't crossed a lot of people's minds. Reformed women are a niche market, so it's no surprise there would be marketing targeted to them.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you all think it would be correct to view the Vision Forum movement as carrying on the tradition of American Puritanism, in which a few influential families have a lot of sway in the movement?

- edit -

And, are we seeing the movement fall into some of the same pits that American Puritanism fell into?


----------

